# Eid Mubarak



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

so we are doing exactly what prophet Abraham has done and we celebrate that.

It is an Abrahamic religion after all


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The earlier Eid was to celebrate feasting after the month of fasting Ramadan, that is why it is called Al feter Eid (*Feast Eid)* comparing to this eid which is called al Adha Eid (*Sacrifice Eid*)


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

^ good lecturer :yes: 

happy Eid


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

happy eid UAE forum!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for the explanation


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

christians believe in that as well right? that god asked abraham to kill his son to show his dedication to god and then god stopped him right before he was gonna do it?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Eid Mubarak to you all!


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

^^ thanks for the kind wishes, now where is my share of irish beef :rant:?




Other wise until know i only received 2 sms and no visit (also i didn't pay visit to any one)


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

EId Mubarak to all, Best Wishes . . . .


----------



## Koweitien (Dec 26, 2005)

Ben_Burj said:


> ^^ thanks for the kind wishes, now where is my share of irish beef :rant:?


Why don't you just come to ireland and we will give you some


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

3eedkom embarak o 3asakom min al 3aydeen wesalmeen


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

3eedkum embarak and Happy Eid


----------

